# how i cured ibs D+leaky gas



## heaven_speech (May 5, 2016)

my home made medicine after 6 mnths of researc:

aeglemarmelos

foeniculum vulgare

plumbago zeylanica

swertia chirayita

trachyspermum

picrorhiza kurroa

piper nigrium

piper retrofractum

aconitum heterophylum

black salt

potasii carbonas

halarrhenaanti dysenterica

solalum nigrum

cyperus rotundas

cuminum cyminm

mentha spicata

zingiber officinale

piper longam

terminalia chebula

embilia ribes+ ferula narthex

all of em mixed well to form a powder

daily three times

two spoon:

=============================

cooking oil= soya bean oil

===============================

sleeping 10pm - 4am

the more i sleep the more i have gas so









==================================

dinner at 8:30

======================================

morning 4 glasses boiling water === tip given by my friend joneygadder







on youtube

helped a lot with gas and bloating

===========================================

as i am not rich i have to find soe alternet source of important vitamins like selenium

b3, folic acid biotin etc

used RASNA ORANGE FLAVOUR two times with 5 tea spoons of sugar

=======================================================================

no alcohol

===================================

nonveg on saturday

========================================

generalyy took45 days to see desired result

slowly i gain my confidence and now i am doing fine noa whenver i smell something i know its not me


----------

